# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  مرض النورستانيا "وهن الاعصاب"

## thamen

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الدكتور ان يخبرني عن مرض النورستانيا "وهن الاعصاب"
وشكرا

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم 
> ارجو من الدكتور ان يخبرني عن مرض النورستانيا "وهن الاعصاب"
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
النورستانيا مصطلح لعدد كبير من الأعراض الجسمية والنفسية التي تنتج عن الضعف العصبي، وقد ينتج لاسباب عديدة منها اضطرابات نفسية ـ اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي ـ الاوعية الدموية ـ الجهاز التنفسي ـ والضعف الجنسي.
وتختلف كل حالة عن الاخرى حسب الاعراض والمسببات.
ادعو الله العلي القدير للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية.

----------

